# mac mini un ecran >= 27 pouces au meme design ?



## atari.fr (21 Octobre 2012)

bonjour

ya til moyen de trouver un grand ecran qui soit moins cher que le Applecinemadisplay ?

 avec un design epuré comme les mac ?

merci


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2012)

Va voir chez Dell... http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/sna.aspx?c=fr&cs=frdhs1&l=fr&s=dhs&~topic=monitors-27-30 ...mais ce n'est pas forcément bon marché.


----------



## atari.fr (21 Octobre 2012)

merci

et celui ci ?

http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/samsung-syncmaster-t27b750ew-78263.html


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais... *Résolution native 1920x1080 (FHD)* ...ça va faire un peu gros par rapport à la résolution de 2560x1440 de chez Apple ou Dell.


----------



## letofedu52 (22 Octobre 2012)

Photographe, j'utilise le 24 p.    HP ZR24w depuis 1 an.
Environ 500 euros.


----------



## atari.fr (23 Octobre 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Oui mais... *Résolution native 1920x1080 (FHD)* ...ça va faire un peu gros par rapport à la résolution de 2560x1440 de chez Apple ou Dell.



ah ouais... mais le mac mini est capable de faire cette resolution  2560x1440 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

l'ecran asus PB278Q offre la grande resolution

*Résolution : *2560 x 1440 (HDMI/DisplayPort/Dual-link DVI)
1920 x 1080 (D-sub)

mais les mac mini savent il sortir ce 2560*1140 sur le hdmi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------

sur le site everymac on peut lire:

Display Support: Dual Displays Resolution Support: 1920x1200*       2nd Display Support: Dual/Mirroring* 2nd Max. Resolution: 2560x1600*     Details: *This model simultaneously supports 1920x1200 on an HDMI or a DVI display (using the included HDMI-to-DVI adapter) _and_  2560x1600 on a Thunderbolt or Mini DisplayPort display or even a VGA  display (with an optional Mini DisplayPort-to-VGA adapter, which is  compatible with the Thunderbolt port).

et sur le site engaget on peut lire:
 the HDMI socket tops out at 1,920 x 1,200


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Octobre 2012)

+1 pour le PB278Q  et oui aucun soucis


----------



## atari.fr (23 Octobre 2012)

pas mal cet ecran hein (et moins cher que le display apple)

par contre vous dites oui pour le reste

mais vous parler de la full resolution 2560*1440 par HDMI ou par le cordon minidisplayport TO displayport ?

A priori le Asus supporte le 2560*1440 sur tous ses ports:
 hdmi
 dvi
 displayport

donc on peut penser acheter un adapt Minidisplayport vers HDMI ?

sachant que le son est vehiculé sur le port minidisplay:
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2011/...displayport-les-differences-la-compatibilite/


----------



## inoga (23 Octobre 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> +1 pour le PB278Q  et oui aucun soucis



Par contre c'est pas un LED il me semble ? Non ?


----------



## siffli (24 Octobre 2012)

inoga a dit:


> Par contre c'est pas un LED il me semble ? Non ?



Bonjour, 
Si l'Asus PB278Q est bien à LED, et c'est une dalle IPS. Pour la photo je pense qu'il est pas mal adapté (cf test sur les numériques de son petit frère)... 

Concernant la sortie HDMI de *l'écran*, c'est une version 1.4 donc il est possible de travailler avec des résolutions de 2560 x 1440 (WQHD) (cf wikipedia). Malheureusement, le mac mini 2011 ne sais pas traiter des résolutions supérieures à 1920 x 1200, comme le souligne atari.fr (sans doute une version HDMI 1.3 dans le mini 2011).

Par contre, le port Thunderbolt (DisplayPort) sais gérer du 2560x1440 (WQHD). Pour résumer, sur le mac mini 2011, un écran en 2560x1440 sur le DP et un écran 1920 x 1200 sur le HDMI.

J'espère que le nouveau mac mini sera gérer deux écrans 2560x1440 (DP+ HDMI 1.4). Pour Lightroom et PS, c'est quand même l'idéal....


----------



## atari.fr (24 Octobre 2012)

si il n'est pas à led à quoi voulez vous qu'il soit rétroéclairé ?
 (pas à tubes neon quand meme vu l'epaisseur)

C'est quoi ces dalles IPS ?

le Apple cinédisplay a cette techno ?


----------



## siffli (26 Octobre 2012)

atari.fr a dit:


> si il n'est pas à led à quoi voulez vous qu'il soit rétroéclairé ?
> (pas à tubes neon quand meme vu l'epaisseur)
> 
> C'est quoi ces dalles IPS ?
> ...



Bonsoir,

J'ai fait une réponse détaillée mais il semblerait qu'elle est besoin d'être modérée.....:mouais:

Alors je vais faire court sinon je suis partie pour une nouveau round de modération....
Oui, le dernier mac mini gère des résolutions supérieures à 1900*1200. Maintenant, j'espère qu'Apple a joué le jeu...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

Histoire d'argumenter un peu.... mais sans lien sinon...

_Sur Ifixit on peut lire au sujet du mac mini 2011 :_
Aller "Step 13" on lit qu'il y a une puce *Parade PS8171 HDMI/DVI Level Shifter* pour la gestion du port HDMI. Sur le site de paradetech, on peut lire :
- Compliant to HDMI 1.3a specification up to 2.25 Gbit/sec per lane [...].


_Sur Ifixit on peut lire au sujet du mac mini 2012 :_
Aller "Step 12" on lit qu'il y a une puce *Parade PS8401A HDMI/DVI level shifter* pour la gestion du port HDMI. Sur le site de paradetech, on peut lire :
- Compliant to HDMI 1.4b specification up to 3.0Gbps (300MHz TMDS Clock)
- Supports 4K x 2K and 1080p Stereo 3D HDMI formats which require 2.97Gbps (297MHz TMDS clock) operation [...].

Donc si Apple joue le jeux, on doit pouvoir brancher un 2560x1440 sur le displayport et un 2560x1440 sur le HDMI. Là, ça commence à me plaire sérieusement. Un petit mac mini comme station de travail photo, avec un SSD et 16Go, ca doit le faire


----------



## nemrod (28 Octobre 2012)

Moi j'avoue que j'aimerais un Cinema Display Retina


----------



## Kinky (28 Octobre 2012)

Les dalles IPS ont un plus grand angle de vision comparé aux dalles TN ternes vues de côté mais plus réactives. Les dalles IPS sont plus fidèles et plus adaptées au travail de l'image (photo, graphisme, création...), les TN pour les jeux. Les dernières technologies IPS conjuguent angles de vision ouverts et réactivité proche des TN (Samsung, Asus...). Tous les écrans au dessus de 500&#8364; sont en IPS, autrefois onéreuse, cette technologie s'est démocratisée et se trouve maintenant même sur le bas de gamme.
On reconnait facilement une dalle TN car en la regardant depuis le bas, elle vire au noir, contrairement à une dalle IPS (ou VA) qui perd peut de luminosité.
Explications :
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/monite...s-tn-mva-pva-ips-4-videos-retrouver-a438.html

L'éclairage LED ne veut pas dire grand chose tant il y a de variantes et n'apporte qu'un gain tout relatif sur l'homogénéité du rétro-éclairage. C'est souvent un attrape nigaud marketing pour des dalles à la ramasse. La qualité, le type de la dalle, du revêtement mat, sont les principaux véritables critères. Un mauvais écran LED reste un mauvais écran, même si c'est un petit plus.



nemrod a dit:


> Moi j'avoue que j'aimerais un Cinema Display Retina



Le Apple Thunderbolt Display actuel est une véritable honte impropre à l'utilisation en photo, image... Il est boycotté par tous les pros et utilisateurs avertis. Il devrait être interdit de vendre des choses pareilles. Avant de proposer un moniteur de bureau Retina, il faudrait qu'Apple apprenne ce que c'est qu'un vrai écran digne de ce nom. Apple est aux moniteurs de bureau ce que McDonald est à la haute gastronomie. De la merde.

&#8226; Aucun réglage en hauteur (incroyable sur un 27" de ce prix).
&#8226; Écran trop haut sur 2 étages (le haut de l'écran ne doit pas dépasser la hauteur de yeux, sinon, rendez-vous chez le kiné au bout de qq mois, non remboursé par Apple). Cet écran est inadapté pour 90% des utilisateurs.
&#8226; Pas de prise HDMI et connectique inadaptée (USB2...)
&#8226; Thunderbolt complètement inutile sur un écran aussi mal conçu. Le thunderbolt est une connectique pro chère qui implique un écran de niveau pro. Mettre cette connectique sur une vulgaire dalle en verre est une escroquerie. Aucun pro et utilisateur sérieux n'achète l'écran Apple. C'est le pire écran du monde à 1000&#8364;.
&#8226; Prix qui relève du vol vu le niveau de prestation. On trouve beaucoup, beaucoup mieux (dalle mate, réglable en hauteur, connectique complète, confort, IPS, 2560 x 1440px...) à moins de 500&#8364;.
&#8226; Avec l'option Retina, Apple vendrait sa daube de Thunderbolt Display 10000&#8364;. Autant choisir un véritable écran de qualité, plutôt que de tout miser sur une plaque en verre au look faussement design, qui est boycottée de tous, à commencer par les pros. Seuls quelques pigeons achètent cette chose en se laissant berner pas les publicités trompeuses d'Apple.

2 choix possibles :
*Choix 1 :* Te faire plumer avec le sourire pour acheter le plus mauvais écran du monde à 1000&#8364; chez Apple.
*Choix 2 :* Diviser le tarif par 2 environ, pour acheter un écran de bien meilleure qualité, mat (obligatoire), IPS haute définition (comme le TD Apple), disposant d'un réglage vertical obligatoire (les écrans sans doivent être boycotté, en fait à 1000&#8364; il n'y a que Apple qui ose), connectique riche et étendue (HDMI, USB3...), le Thunderbolt on s'en tape, à part 3 pelés personne ne l'utilise sur le bouzin d'Apple, mode pivot (non indispensable sur un 27" mais bienvenu)...

En fait Apple se fout de la gueule du monde, son écran est l'exemple de tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire. Il n'a rien pour lui. Même pas le design car il est tellement mal conçu que les désagréments l'emportent largement sur les qualités.

Quelques exemples de véritables écrans dignes de ce nom en 27", 2 560 x 1 440 pixels, mats, réglables en hauteur, ergonomiques, connectique pensée et complète, confortables, fidèles... 
Dès 484&#8364; (ASUS, SAMSUN G, DELL, VIEWSONIC, NEC ...). 

&#8226; http://www.viewsoniceurope.com/fr/products/desktop-monitors/pro-series/vp2770led.htm
&#8226; http://fr.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/PB278Q/
&#8226; http://www.google.fr/products/catal...a=X&ei=O1yNUNCFIY6WhQeg0YCYCg&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAQ
&#8226; http://www1.euro.dell.com/fr/fr/dom...aspx?refid=monitor-dell-u2711&cs=frdhs1&s=dhs
&#8226; http://www.mistergooddeal.com/pc-or...s=googleproducts_div_extract_2509H45C0000H45C

ETC.  

On trouve aussi, encore moins cher, d'excellents écrans 24" qui d'après moi et d'autres pros, est la diagonale idéale. 27" dans la tronche 8H par jour, c'est grand, très grand. Asus a remporté de nombreux prix internationaux pour son excellent 24".



Bien évidemment, le mac de bureau recommandé pour travailler le design et l'image est le mac mini avec 8Go de RAM et un DD 7200 TPM (éventuellement un portable connecté). L'iMac conjugue les tares de l'écran 27" Apple (vitre, pas de réglage en hauteur, mauvaise conception...) avec un design ultra fermé, jetable, hors de prix, et non évolutif.


----------



## nemrod (28 Octobre 2012)

Sans allez dans le détail, pas le temps à l'instant, je suis d'accord avec toi sur un certain nombre d'argument dont l'ergonomie.

Il reste que j'aimerais un écran "design"


----------



## Kinky (28 Octobre 2012)

Sans doute veux-tu dire esthétique. Parce-que design, l'écran Apple ne l'est en rien. Le design étant la conjugaison réussie de l'ergonomie et de l'esthétique en plaçant l'utilisateur au centre des préoccupations. L'écran Apple est donc le moins design de tous au sens strict.

Si le "look" est le seul critère qui importe. On trouve de multiples écrans 27" à moins de 300&#8364;. OK, c'est du très bas de gamme en full HD, pas forcément IPS. Mais plusieurs d'entre eux ont un look à la Apple (vitre, pied rigide...). On ne trouve ce genre de look "miroir de salle de bain" que dans le bas de gamme et chez Apple. Les véritables écrans de qualité adoptant en général un style plus sobre et moins tape à l'&#339;il, le contenant ne devant pas perturber le contenu.

Il y a en effet 2 styles, entre les écrans grand public qui privilégient l'apparence externe, et les écrans pros qui privilégient le confort, l'ergonomie et la fidélité, avec des looks souvent très sobres (ce qui ne veut pas dire inélégant, bien au contraire). C'est l'état du marché actuellement. On peut le regretter ou pas.


----------



## nemrod (28 Octobre 2012)

Non, puisque le point était de partir sur un autre écran je parle bien de design. Un écran aussi réussi esthétiquement que celui d'Apple mais avec les points qui lui manque et que tu cites.


----------



## Kinky (28 Octobre 2012)

Si tu recherches absolument un look façon Apple + mat + l'ergonomie + la fiabilité + le confort, il n'y a rien. Ni dans le bas de gamme, encore moins dans le haut de gamme. Il faut trancher. Aucun écran n'a tous les critères que tu souhaites.

J'avoue que le look sobre des Asus me rebutait un peut au départ (on est conditionné au look Apple). Mais la différence de qualité, d'ergonomie et de confort est telle, que le look Apple en est devenu accessoire. En plus un bon écran noir tout simple avec de bonnes finition, ça fait classe. Moins "Jacky" que le Thunderbolt Display.


----------



## nemrod (28 Octobre 2012)

Si le look est sympa sans être "apple like" pourquoi pas mais en effet je n'en ai pas vu.


----------



## iakiak (28 Octobre 2012)

Kinky a dit:


> Sans doute veux-tu dire esthétique. Parce-que design, l'écran Apple ne l'est en rien. Le design étant la conjugaison réussie de l'ergonomie et de l'esthétique en plaçant l'utilisateur au centre des préoccupations. L'écran Apple est donc le moins design de tous au sens strict.
> 
> Si le "look" est le seul critère qui importe. *On trouve de multiples écrans 27" à moins de 300. *OK, c'est du très bas de gamme en full HD, pas forcément IPS. Mais plusieurs d'entre eux ont un look à la Apple (vitre, pied rigide...). On ne trouve ce genre de look "miroir de salle de bain" que dans le bas de gamme et chez Apple. Les véritables écrans de qualité adoptant en général un style plus sobre et moins tape à l'il, le contenant ne devant pas perturber le contenu.


N'importe quoi !
Tu me trouveras un 27" IPS avec plus d'une résolution 1920x1080 à 300 euros...
A 300 euros tu as aussi une télé de 40" avec le même 1920x1080 si tu veux ?

En 27" avec une résolution de 2560x1440 c'est minimum 600 euros ou à peine moins...
Le 27" Thunderbolt c'est 900 euros dans le commerce.
Cher. Mais pas tant que ça... surtout qu'à 600 euros tu as un HP de merde à la finition horrible.

Un vrai écran de qualité avec une bonne colorimétrie genre NEC ou Eizo c'est largement le prix d'un thunderbolt et ça s'envole vite à bien plus de 1000 euros.

Après je suis d'accord l'écran Apple n'est pas pro. La dalle brillante peut être très gênante. Mais franchement niveau prix c'est loin d'être le produit Apple le plus abusé.



Kinky a dit:


> Il y a en effet 2 styles, entre les écrans grand public qui privilégient l'apparence externe, et les écrans pros qui privilégient le confort, l'ergonomie et la fidélité, avec des looks souvent très sobres (ce qui ne veut pas dire inélégant, bien au contraire). C'est l'état du marché actuellement. On peut le regretter ou pas.


Tu as tout à fait raison. Un 27" pro c'est moche mais super confortable (pied réglable, colorimétrie fiable même sans sonde, dalle mate) mais ça coute mini 1400 euros.

Le Thunderbolt est un peu plus cher qu'un Dell 27" (750 euros), en offre pas autant au niveau réglage, mais a un design plus classe, même si pas adapté à tous les usages.


----------



## Kinky (28 Octobre 2012)

@iakiak

Réaction prévisible d'un Apple Fan inconditionnel. Malheureusement, un écran ne se résume pas à sa résolution. À résolution égale et en IPS, tous les écrans du marché font beaucoup mieux qu'Apple. Beaucoup mieux. Et beaucoup moins cher, dès 500&#8364; environ. Si tu te donnais la peine de vérifier. Ce que tu ne feras pas. 
Les écrans à 1500&#8364; appartiennent encore à une autre catégorie, ils ont des qualités autre qui t'échappent et ne concernent que les pros de l'image (full gamut, options vidéo, utilitaires, etc.). Bon, pour éviter que ça dérape avec les fanatiques. Je laisse chacun se faire son opinion. Bye.


----------



## aribibi (29 Octobre 2012)

pour les moniteurs j'ai tourné retourné en long en large le sujet. Au départ je voulais un CLDisplay et j'en ai tellement lu à propos de la réflection de la vitre etc. Mes portables et écrans ont toujours des écrans mats. Finalement j'en ai conclus que le traitement surface trop puissant des Dell, l'inégalité de leur production au niveau de la qualité (pile ou face) et l'impossiblité d'en voir un mon finalement fait basculer vers Apple. Du coup 15 jours après j'en ai pris un 2ème ... mais je n'ai pas acheté le thundermachin, J'ai pris le "normal". J'ai toujours du mal à encaisser cette "baise" de thundermesgenoux. Balancer 2200 doll pour utiliser de l'usb3... même pas un expresscard mais bon le MBP est un des meilleurs portables. Le mien a un écran mat et je ne sais pas si c'est le fait de travailler avec les Cinema Led Display mais je trouve l'écran trop clair, pas assez contrasté. voilà un avis de plus.


----------



## Kinky (29 Octobre 2012)

@ iakiak :

Réaction prévisible d'un Apple Fan inconditionnel qui ne sait même pas lire et comprend tout de travers. Malheureusement, un écran ne se résume pas à sa résolution. À résolution égale et en IPS, tous les écrans du marché font beaucoup mieux qu'Apple (dalle mate, réglable en hauteur, connectique...). Beaucoup mieux. Et beaucoup moins cher, dès 500 environ (dans les 400 même, en promo chez Viewsonic ou Asus qui propose un excellent PB278Q). Si tu te donnais la peine de vérifier. Ce que tu ne feras pas. 

http://www.google.fr/products/catal...a=X&ei=O1yNUNCFIY6WhQeg0YCYCg&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAQ

Les écrans à 1500 appartiennent encore à une autre catégorie, ils ont des qualités spécifiques qui t'échappent complètement et ne concernent que les pros de l'image (wide gamut, options vidéo, utilitaires, etc.). Il est insutant pour ces écrans d'être comparé au Thunderbolt Display d'Apple vendu 3x son prix vu le niveau execrable. Bon, pour éviter que ça dérape avec les fanatiques. Je laisse chacun vérifier et se faire son opinion. Bye.


----------



## iakiak (29 Octobre 2012)

Kinky a dit:


> @ iakiak :
> 
> Réaction prévisible d'un Apple Fan inconditionnel qui ne sait même pas lire et comprend tout de travers. Malheureusement, un écran ne se résume pas à sa résolution. À résolution égale et en IPS, tous les écrans du marché font beaucoup mieux qu'Apple (dalle mate, réglable en hauteur, connectique...). Beaucoup mieux. Et beaucoup moins cher, dès 500 environ (dans les 400 même, en promo chez Viewsonic ou Asus qui propose un excellent PB278Q). *Si tu te donnais la peine de vérifier. Ce que tu ne feras pas. *
> 
> http://www.google.fr/products/catal...a=X&ei=O1yNUNCFIY6WhQeg0YCYCg&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAQ



Merci pour le lien ! Donc 600euros l'ASUS (le premier lien ça paraît pas sérieux, je préfère commander sur Materiel.net)
Par contre tes Viewsonic et ASUS sont des écrans PLS. J'aime pas trop cette techno, qui manque un peu de contraste.

J'aime pas beaucoup qu'on me provoque/insulte comme ça. Ca fait pas avancer le chmilblick.


Kinky a dit:


> Les écrans à 1500 appartiennent encore à une autre catégorie, *ils ont des qualités spécifiques qui t'échappent complètement et ne concernent que les pros de l'image (wide gamut, options vidéo, utilitaires, etc.).* Il est insutant pour ces écrans d'être comparé au Thunderbolt Display d'Apple vendu 3x son prix vu le niveau execrable. Bon, pour éviter que ça dérape avec les fanatiques. Je laisse chacun vérifier et se faire son opinion. Bye.


Encore une fois je te conseille de modérer tes propos. 
Tu ne me connais pas, tu ne sais rien de moi. 
Et tes propos sentencieux ne rendent tes interventions que "trollesques". C'est dommage ça dessert tes arguments qui sont sans doute par ailleurs pleins de sens.

Je suis OK avec toi. Le Thunderbolt Apple est trop cher. 
Mais en 27" en 2560x1440 le choix reste restreint.

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il était le meilleur écran du monde. Je m'y connais bien trop en écran pour dire ou penser des âneries pareilles.

Actuellement j'envisage acheter un Mini et je veux lui adjoindre un bon écran.
Au départ j'étais parti sur un 27". L'ASUS était dans ma liste, comme le HPZR2740W et le Dell 2711 (bientôt remplacé par le 2713).
Des modèles bien moins cher que l'Apple Cinema Display.

Mais je me dis qu'un 24" en 16:10 (1920x1200) serait plus raisonnable sur un Mini.
Et là je vise plutôt un NEC série P ou PA (wideGamut) ou un Eizo.
Des écrans que je ne vais "pas comprendre", qui vont "me dépasser" si je t'écoute.
Pourtant je vois bien l'intérêt d'un écran fiable au niveau colorimétrique. 
Mais finalement ces 24" entre 750 et 1500 euros sont chers, et pour moi la fidélité couleur, même si importante est un peu secondaire.

L'autre solution, économique, un Dell 2412M à 300 euros.

Au final, dans mes recherches je me suis rendu compte que l'écran Apple était un peu le cul entre 2 chaises. Bon contraste, bonne résolution, design et finition au top. Mais prix bien au dessus de la moyenne (est-ce que le tout métal super fini peut justifier seul ce prix ?) par rapports aux prestations (fidélité couleur, limitations des réglages, dalle ultra-brillante). Mais je ne dirais pas que c'est une arnaque. Cet écran peut plaire ou convenir à certains utilisateurs. Son positionnement prix/prestation le rend particulier. Mais pas honteux.

Alors oui on peut avoir meilleur, mais alors pas forcément moins cher. On peut avoir beaucoup moins cher et mieux équipé mais alors franchement moche et pas foncièrement meilleur.


----------



## Kinky (29 Octobre 2012)

@ iakiak : Tu es lourd de chez lourd, et quant au respect qui t'es dû, sache que tu es borné, bouché et limité intellectuellement. La caricature même du branl*ur... fan-boy qui fait tant de tort à ta marque vénérée. Pour le reste évite de pourrir le sujet. Merci pour les autres (je crois que ton message est passé) et sans rancune.


----------



## nemrod (29 Octobre 2012)

Kinky a dit:


> @ iakiak : Tu es lourd de chez lourd, et quant au respect qui t'es dû, sache que tu es borné, bouché et limité intellectuellement. La caricature même du branl*ur... fan-boy qui fait tant de tort à ta marque vénérée. Pour le reste évite de pourrir le sujet. Merci pour les autres (je crois que ton message est passé) et sans rancune.



Moi je vous lis tous les deux, vos arguments m'intéressent et ce d'autant que vous en avez en commun mais il est vrai que tu sembles avoir des idées préconçues sur les gens, ces "fanboys", que   le ton que tu emploies donne l'impression que te te places au dessus de la plèbe.

Maintenant ce serait plus en dessous avec ces insultes, regrettable


----------



## Kinky (29 Octobre 2012)

@ nemrod : Personne n'est au dessus de la plèbe. Personne n'est obligé non plus de mentir, de mauvaise foi crasse, de déformer des arguments et surtout des faits, sur un ton odieux de gros naze. Tu accepterais que qq te parle comme ça ? Sérieux ? Ce type n'a même pas pris la peine de lire les autres, en fait il s'en fout. Il peut tenir comme ça sur 5 pages, juste pour induire le lecteur en erreur parce qu'on a pas sortis le tapis de prière devant le Thunderbolt Display Apple. C'est l'idée du fan-boy (désolé du cliché mais c'est une réalité, c'est ainsi qu'on les nomme, et ça signifie qq chose de précis), il faut pourrir le sujet, mentir, provoquer, être odieux, jusqu'à l'insulte (le ton est donné dès le départ). Il n'y a aucun débat, aucune info. C'est 100% stérile. Impossible de méconnaitre ces méthodes si on fréquente un peut les sites high tech.

Maintenant que je sois direct, certes. Je lui ai coupé l'herbe sous le pied et le terme que j'utilise est sévère mais juste, presque affectueux. Et oui Apple a une face sombre, mais ça tu le savais déjà ? Et si on revenait au sujet ? Bye.


----------



## iakiak (29 Octobre 2012)

Désolé Kinky je ne vois pas où je pourris le sujet ?
MacMini avec un écran 27".
A moins que le sujet ce soit uniquement de dire que le Cinema Display c'est de la m...

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi sauf que je crois qu'il faut modérer un peu.
Ce Display a des qualités (design, finition, intégration à l'univers Apple, définition, contraste). 
Mais il n'apporte sans doute pas assez de fonctions pour un utilisateur exigeant sur la colorimétrie ou qui recherche une dalle mate.

Et je ne vois pas où je suis Fanboy ? D'ailleurs je ne le suis pas (ou plus). Et j'ai pas l'intention d'acheter un Cinema Display avec mon Mini.
Mais bon, tu dois pas vraiment lire ce que j'écris ???... et tu préfères simplement m'insulter. C'est pas productif pour faire avancer le sujet.

Donc pour en revenir au sujet.
En 27" j'ai short-listé ces écrans :
- DELL 2711 (et son remplaçant 2713). En espérant qu'il n'y ai pas la même descente en gamme comme avec les 24" ? (2410 vs. 2412M).
Avantage : dalle H-IPS (très bon contraste).

- ASUS PB278Q. Dalle PLS (contraste un peu moins élevé). Mais belle colorimétrie. Uniformité moyenne.

- HPZR2740W. Dalle H-IPS (mais contraste moyen pour cette techno). Très bon rapport Q/P. réglages écrans limités.

- VIEWSONIC VP2770 : Dalle PLS au contraste moyen (moins bon que l'ASUS), uniformité médiocre, colorimétrie médiocre. Beaucoup de connexions/réglages.

- Samsung S27B970 : dalle PLS avec bon contraste. Bonne colorimétrie. Bons réglages. Belle finition (design ?) mais écran glossy comme le Apple ! Et prix... comme Apple (et même un chouille plus cher).

- Samsung S271850T : dalle PLS. Design sobre. Dalle mate. Bon contraste, par contre colorimétrie par défaut pourrie (faut calibrer). Quelques problèmes de fuites de lumière.

Et pour le plaisir :
- NEC PA271W : Dalle P-IPS. Superbe uniformité. Calibration par défaut excellente. Mode AdobeRGB intégré. Enorme quantité de réglages. Belle finition (même si ça reste austère niveau design/matériaux). On le trouve aujourd'hui à 1050 euros. C'est plus cher qu'un écran Apple mais c'est une autre qualité au niveau colorimétrie/réglages.
Un autre level ! 

J'ai pas sélectionné les dalles TN (angles de visions trop restreints pour un 27" à mon avis). Si on travaille un peu prêt de l'écran on va voir l'image se dégradé (luminosité en baisse) dans les coins. A mon avis il faut limiter cette techno aux 22" ou moins.

Je n'ai pas non plus sélectionnés de 27" en Full-HD (1920x1080 pixels). Pitch trop important, on va voir les pixels sur cette taille. Par contre celui qui ne fait que jouer ou regarder des films aura peut-être intérêt à regarder ces écrans, beaucoup moins chers.

Au final, en ce qui me concerne je crois que le meilleur choix en 27" c'est le Dell 2711 ou 2713 à 650 euros environ.
Le seul truc qui me fait peur c'est les mauvais retours sur les 24" 2410 (un best-seller !) ou Dell n'a pas voulu prendre en charge les soucis...
Mais apparemment moins de soucis sur les 2711 (plus haut de gamme ?).

Mais perso je crois que je vais partir sur un 24"... NEC peut-être ou Eizo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------




Kinky a dit:


> @ nemrod : Personne n'est au dessus de la plèbe. Personne n'est obligé non plus de mentir, de mauvaise foi crasse, de déformer des arguments et surtout des faits, sur un ton odieux de gros naze. Tu accepterais que qq te parle comme ça ? Sérieux ? Ce type n'a même pas pris la peine de lire les autres, en fait il s'en fout. Il peut tenir comme ça sur 5 pages, juste pour induire le lecteur en erreur parce qu'on a pas sortis le tapis de prière devant le Thunderbolt Display Apple. C'est l'idée du fan-boy (désolé du cliché mais c'est une réalité, c'est ainsi qu'on les nomme, et ça signifie qq chose de précis), il faut pourrir le sujet, mentir, provoquer, être odieux, jusqu'à l'insulte (le ton est donné dès le départ). Il n'y a aucun débat, aucune info. C'est 100% stérile. Impossible de méconnaitre ces méthodes si on fréquente un peut les sites high tech.
> 
> Maintenant que je sois direct, certes. Je lui ai coupé l'herbe sous le pied et le terme que j'utilise est sévère mais juste, presque affectueux. Et oui Apple a une face sombre, mais ça tu le savais déjà ? Et si on revenait au sujet ? Bye.



Non mais pour qui tu te prends ! C'est toi le naze.
J'ai jamais menti ! 
Si le fait de donner d'autre arguments que les tiens, de nuancer, c'est mentir franchement c'est grave mon gars.
ET JE NE T'AI JAMAIS INSULTÉ !!! 
Je crois être au contraire pour le débat, pour avancer ensemble. 
Maintenant j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que ce soit ton but ici.
:mouais:


----------



## nemrod (29 Octobre 2012)

Kinky a dit:


> @ nemrod : Personne n'est au dessus de la plèbe. Personne n'est obligé non plus de mentir, de mauvaise foi crasse, de déformer des arguments et surtout des faits, sur un ton odieux de gros naze. Tu accepterais que qq te parle comme ça ? Sérieux ? Ce type n'a même pas pris la peine de lire les autres, en fait il s'en fout. Il peut tenir comme ça sur 5 pages, juste pour induire le lecteur en erreur parce qu'on a pas sortis le tapis de prière devant le Thunderbolt Display Apple. C'est l'idée du fan-boy (désolé du cliché mais c'est une réalité, c'est ainsi qu'on les nomme, et ça signifie qq chose de précis), il faut pourrir le sujet, mentir, provoquer, être odieux, jusqu'à l'insulte (le ton est donné dès le départ). Il n'y a aucun débat, aucune info. C'est 100% stérile. Impossible de méconnaitre ces méthodes si on fréquente un peut les sites high tech.
> 
> Maintenant que je sois direct, certes. Je lui ai coupé l'herbe sous le pied et le terme que j'utilise est sévère mais juste, presque affectueux. Et oui Apple a une face sombre, mais ça tu le savais déjà ? Et si on revenait au sujet ? Bye.



Tu n'es pas que direct, je le suis donc ça ne me dérange pas, tu es brutal dans tes propos, limite agressif, à te lire tu es le seul à avoir raison et les autres ont tort et/ou sont des cons.

En plus tu es plein de préjugés, tu ne me connais pas et tu me prends pour un fanboy par ce que j'ai mentionné la nouvelle génération du Cinema Display, persuadé que seul le logo et l'aluminium compte pour moi. Je ne vais pas argumenter, pas sur ce ton mais je ne suis pas à 1K  donc si je ne l'ai pas c'est d'abord pour son absence d'ergonomie ... CQFD

Tu peut-être raison, je n'y connais rien, mais ce ton est extrêmement lourd et honnêtement je n'ai pas envie de continuer le débat.

Et pour être honnête moi les insultes c'est non, il faut respecter les autres ou, si tu le prends pour un troll, peut-être, tu l'ignores.

Un forum c'est échanger, oui il y a des gens qui ne sont pas de ton avis, oui il y a des troll mais à supposer que tu aies entièrement raison ta façon de communication ne donne pas envie de te lire et crois moi c'est dommage.


----------



## iakiak (29 Octobre 2012)

Laisses tomber Nemrod. Je crois que c'est moi qui suis le sale type fan-boy qui tente d'induire les lecteurs en erreur ?
Je crois qu'il ne t'en veux pas du tout ?

Mon cas par contre est désespéré D) car j'ai osé remettre en cause son post où il descendait en flèche le Cinema Display.
Avec certains arguments vrais (limitation en colorimétrie, dalle glossy qui peut être gênante, manque d'ergonomie) mais d'autres qui le sont, à mon avis, moins (placement prix par rapport à la concurrence).

C'est dommage car sans son soupçon de mauvaise foi dans son argumentaire j'aurai été totalement d'accord avec lui.
Et il n'aurait jamais entrepris cette croisade anti ???... 

Moi je persiste à dire que le Cinema Display Apple est pas mauvais, et qu'il a certains arguments.
A commencer par son port thunderbolt bien pratique pour l'intégration au monde Apple. Une finition au top qu'aucun autre écran atteint. Le Samsung qui suit cette même stratégie design/matériaux est pas moins cher.
Excellente définition de 2560x1440.

Au final l'acheteur qui veut les mêmes prestations que le Display Apple a pas tant de choix que ça !?

Après on peut préférer un écran mat, surtout si on fait de la retouche pro, ou que son environnement de travail est très lumineux. Mais dans ce cas, si on est pro, le design n'est plus vraiment mis en avant. Ce sont plutôt les qualités électroniques des dalles (respect couleur, peu de risque de moirages,...) et l'ergonomie qui sont prioritaires. Et les prix s'envolent, bien au delà du Cinema Display.

Après on a les alternatives mates abordables. Certains comme le DELL ou l'ASUS sont très bons, proposent des prestations ergonomiques et techniques proches des écrans pros (sans être aussi poussés sur le respect couleur et l'uniformité). Mais ils ont aussi des défauts. Design et matériaux quelconques, des défauts d'uniformités, de lag ou de trainées (ce qui est aussi le cas du Apple !) loin des écrans pros.


----------



## nemrod (29 Octobre 2012)

Personnellement je ne suis pas un "pro", j'aurais le Cinema Display si ce dernier était à minima design, réglable en hauteur par exemple, j'ai des problèmes de cervicales donc au tarif non.

Maintenant, depuis que j'ai gouté au Retina, c'est un point en plus dans la liste des pré requis


----------



## iakiak (29 Octobre 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Personnellement je ne suis pas un "pro", j'aurais le Cinema Display si ce dernier était à minima design, réglable en hauteur par exemple, j'ai des problèmes de cervicales donc au tarif non.


Ca c'est un vrai problème... Mais l'écran se sépare de son pied. Et ensuite on peut trouver une solution de pied réglable, ou mieux d'accroche murale
Un exemple assez beau là :
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/apple/topic-unique-apple-sujet_11_61.htm

Esthétiquement séduisant.
Mais ça ajoute un coût supplémentaire...


nemrod a dit:


> Maintenant, depuis que j'ai gouté au Retina, c'est un point en plus dans la liste des pré requis


T'imagines un Retina de 27" avec la pauvre HD4000 du Mini ça va faire léger léger...
On va au moins avoir besoin d'une carte avec 4Go de GDDR5 et un GPU à 3000MHz ???


----------



## nemrod (29 Octobre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> Ca c'est un vrai problème... Mais l'écran se sépare de son pied. Et ensuite on peut trouver une solution de pied réglable, ou mieux d'accroche murale
> Un exemple assez beau là :
> http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/apple/topic-unique-apple-sujet_11_61.htm
> 
> ...





Oui mais voilà, j'ai un Mini et un Retina, le Mini est branché à un LCD LOEWE 40 DR+ :rateau:, c'est en plus pour le portable que ça me brancherait.


----------



## siffli (1 Novembre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> Désolé Kinky je ne vois pas où je pourris le sujet ?
> MacMini avec un écran 27".
> ...
> Donc pour en revenir au sujet.
> ...



Dans ma recherche de configuration idéale pour la retouche photo, j'avais retenu également ces écrans. Après avoir défini mon budget et mes critères, l'Asus est celui qui répond au mieux à mes besoins (rapport qualité prix, j'ai 2 écrans à acheter...). 

Pour revenir à la question du post, je pense que c'est une bonne alternative à l'écran d'Apple. Sans être aussi intransigeant que certain, l'écran d'Apple ne répond pas aux critères exigeant de la retouche photo ou même au confort d'utilisation. Sans entrer dans les gammes de prix stratosphériques, surtout utile aux pro, entre 600 et 750, les modèles cités par iakiak semblent être une très bonne alternative à l'écran d'Apple. A chacun de définir ces critères... 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Vagrand (14 Décembre 2012)

Perso, j'hésite entre le ASUS PB278Q et Samsung S271850T. Et je dois dire que j'ai du mal à me décider.

L'asus possède des hauts parleurs mais je compte brancher mon mini sur mes enceintes. Le samsumg possède un hub usb 3.0 mais à priori le mini sera sur le bureau et donc facilement accessible.

Donc au final, je vois pas vraiment de différences entre les 2. Quelqu'un pourrait me donner son avis ? Sinon je risque de tirer ça à la courte paille et ça serait un peu dommage pour un écran à 600.

Merci


----------



## iakiak (15 Décembre 2012)

Un test complet du Asus :
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm

Le test du Samsung :
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_s27a850d.htm

Je ne sais pas si ça va trop t'aider... techniquement les 2 écrans sont assez proches au niveau dalle (PLS, 2560x1440) et probablement assez proches en performances globales.


----------



## Arsiesys (15 Décembre 2012)

Personnellement, je fais de la MAO exclusivement, j'ai donc choisi un mac mini 2.3Ghz, je vais recevoir un SSD 128Go et 2x8Go de ram pour l'up. J'ai pris un écran bas de gamme samsung en 24" pour le début, parce que la qualité d'image n'est pas mon prérequis, mais je voudrais bien un 27" en thunderbolt (ou même HDMI, je suis pas sectaire) avec la plus grosse résolution possible. La qualité d'image en soit m'importe pas, du moment que j'ai pas non plus du clouding à tout va, et que c'est parfaitement net.


----------



## Vagrand (17 Décembre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> Un test complet du Asus :
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_pb278q.htm
> 
> Le test du Samsung :
> ...



Merci pour les liens, les tests ont l'air vachement complet.


----------



## iakiak (18 Décembre 2012)

Oui TFTcentral est un site de tests d'écrans très très poussé.
On a rien d'équivalent en français.
Parfois les références changent un peu mais on retrouve la plupart des écrans milieu et haut de gamme sur le marché.
Sauf les Apple...


----------



## Vagrand (18 Décembre 2012)

Finalement je vais partir sur le Dell U2713HM. La promotion de 40% jusqu'au 24 décembre est vraiment intéressante : D


----------



## storme (18 Décembre 2012)

40 % par rapport au prix pratiqué par Dell, sur le net, hors promo, il est déjà moins chère que chez eux, par exemple :

http://www.amazon.fr/Dell-U2713HM-E...E4A0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355837399&sr=8-1


----------



## iakiak (18 Décembre 2012)

Vagrand a dit:


> Finalement je vais partir sur le Dell U2713HM. La promotion de 40% jusqu'au 24 décembre est vraiment intéressante : D



C'est clair que c'est un super prix pour un 27" comme ça !


----------



## bluetooth (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce fil pour faire part d'une interrogation : j'ai vendu mon iMac 24 pouces 2010 pour acheter le nouvel Mini 2012. J'ai pris avec, un ASUS 23 pouces PA238Q 1920x1080, branché via HDMI. J'ai choisi ce modèle car mat et réglable en hauteur !

J'avoue que je suis un peu déçu par le rendu, malgré les quelques réglages effectués.
C'est à peu près OK pour les couleurs, mais pour la "netteté" il me semble que c'est en-deça de ce que j'avais sur le 24 pouces. On a carrément parfois une impression de flou en consultation de certains sites (... le mot "épuisé", en rouge, sur le Google Play Store, à propos du NEXUS 4, par exemple !).

Je ne veux pas d'écran plus grand. 
Ma question : cette histoire de netteté serait-elle résolue avec du 1920x1200 ?  
Sur quel paramètre jouer pour améliorer les chose, au niveau du profil ?

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## yannickterre (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Malgré les défauts du 27" apple (brillant, non réglable en hauteur) c'est difficile de repasser après sur un écran moyen 24"/25" en 1920x1080 (voir 1200) autour de 300&#8364; : sur le samsung ou iiyama de mes filles sur Mac mini, j'ai l'impression de ne voir que des pixels, que c'est flou et sans parler de la colorimétrie ou même du contraste...

Il y a le dell en promo cité ci-dessus qui semble intéressant (mais en cherchant les retours la qualité semble moyenne et semble pouvoir avoir des imperfections de dalle - ça existe aussi chez apple avec les taches).

Sinon avant de taper dans les Eizo il y a ce 27" qui semble de bonne qualité mat et réglable : FUJITSU P Line P27T-6 Ips - Écran Lcd - 27'' en 2560x1440 à 750&#8364;.


----------



## Bungie (20 Décembre 2012)

Le moniteur d'Apple a plus d'un an et demi au compteur et à l'époque les écrans de ce gabarit ne courait pas les rues, à ce prix-là. C'est depuis qu'on en trouve à cette résolution à des prix plus serrés. De plus une fois calibré il est tout à fait utilisable en production. Mais la prochaine version ne devrait pas tarder avec des specs à la hausse, donc moins j'investirais pas dedans maintenant...


----------



## iakiak (21 Décembre 2012)

bluetooth a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je profite de ce fil pour faire part d'une interrogation : j'ai vendu mon iMac 24 pouces 2010 pour acheter le nouvel Mini 2012. J'ai pris avec, un ASUS 23 pouces PA238Q 1920x1080, branché via HDMI. J'ai choisi ce modèle car mat et réglable en hauteur !
> 
> ...


Essaye en displayport, dvi ou même Vga.
Je persiste à dire que le hdmi c'est pour la vidéo ou la télé, pas pour l'informatique.


----------



## Arsiesys (22 Décembre 2012)

Iakiak : c'est intéressant ce que tu dis là. J'ai une colorimétrie TRES mauvaise là sur le Samsung que j'ai acheté, dans le sens où en branchant l'écran au mac mini, les p'tites barres grises dans les menus qui séparent les options des menus, je les voyait même pas avant d'avoir reglé l'écran dans le mac.

Tu penses que j'aurais un meilleur rendu en VGA 1920*1080p qu'en HDMI ?


----------



## bluetooth (23 Décembre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> Essaye en displayport, dvi ou même Vga.
> Je persiste à dire que le hdmi c'est pour la vidéo ou la télé, pas pour l'informatique.



... Merci du conseil : je viens de brancher l'écran en DVI : les choses sont grandement améliorées notamment au niveau de la netteté des caractères affichés.  

Il faut maintenant peaufiner les réglages luminosité/contraste/couleurs.

Je repose alors une question : peut-on trouver ici ou là des profils nickels, pour un écran donné ?


----------



## storme (23 Décembre 2012)

bluetooth a dit:


> Je repose alors une question : peut-on trouver ici ou là des profils nickels, pour un écran donné ?




Ici, si votre écran est référencé :

http://www.focus-numerique.com/test...e-pour-son-ecran-quelques-explications-1.html


----------



## iakiak (24 Décembre 2012)

Arsiesys a dit:


> Iakiak : c'est intéressant ce que tu dis là. J'ai une colorimétrie TRES mauvaise là sur le Samsung que j'ai acheté, dans le sens où en branchant l'écran au mac mini, les p'tites barres grises dans les menus qui séparent les options des menus, je les voyait même pas avant d'avoir reglé l'écran dans le mac.
> 
> Tu penses que j'aurais un meilleur rendu en VGA 1920*1080p qu'en HDMI ?



Oui probablement. 
Même sile Vga n'est pas numérique...

Je soupçonne Apple (ou Intel?) de donner au port HDMI un rendu vidéo en accentuant le lissage (pour atténuer la compression vidéo) et en adaptant la colorimétrie à un rendu cinéma.

En plus sur l'écran, quand celui-ci est branché en hdmi, il faut voir si celui ci est bien en "point à point" si l'option est réglable. Car en 1920x1080 i ou p ceux-ci ont tendances à interpoler une partie de l'image... Ce qui crée aussi du lissage pas terrible en usage informatique.

Bref le mieux c'est la connexion displayport>dvi>vga>hdmi qu'il ne faut privilégier, à mon avis, qu'en usage mediacenter sur grand écran.


----------



## Arsiesys (25 Décembre 2012)

Merci, je vais voir dans ce cas. Seul soucis, j'ai sur mon écran que du VGA ou du HDMI. Au pire, j'ai un cable DVI > HDMI, ça pourrait p'têtre le faire aussi (en supposant que la sortie DP dans ce cas n'aie pas le soucis de réglages cinéma dont tu parles) ?


----------

